# increase system resources



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

hi there, now that my puter is free from all the nasties I am having problems with low system resources.....I am currently running windows me with a pentium III....866 mhz and 128mb ram....I know I need more memory but I don't remember my puter running this slow before.....I have included my hjt log, anything you can do to help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:05:47 PM, on 7/25/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHWEBSV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHMAISV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://start.earthlink.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast! Web Scanner] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ASHWEBSV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Logon Process] C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: POWERR~1.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://darcmarv.spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_ansi.cab


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kinchar,
I don't read HJT logs, so I can'T help you there, but I'm sure one of the experts will take a look.
What I can help you with is ME. The longer an install of ME runs the slower it gets. Think of ME as W98 with a 200 pound backpack. My experience has been to keep a ME machine quick and happy requires a clean install every 6 months to year. Have you ever reinstalled the operating system?
You know about your memory problems, and more will certainly help.If I was going to keep this computer for two more years, I'd go for 512MB (2x256).
With the memory upgraded, than get Win XP. Any questions?


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks for responding...I wish I could reinstall but when my sister moved she took the windows cd and now she doesn't know where it is....unfortunately due to my current financial situation I cannot buy more ram although I know I really need to...any other suggestions?


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Download and install Crap cleaner (ccleaner.com). During install only select the desktop icon, open and before you run check off the Advanced items, lower left side. If the system is full of temp files, cookies, etc it will take a while to complete the scan. If you run it once a week it takes a couple of minuites. When that is done, run an "Issues" scan from the left side.

How many MB's did it find and delete?


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

As long as you get the product key, you can use any copy of ME, or Win2000. They are not as restricted as XP.


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

I have ccleaner and I ran it again this am...however when I run issues it finds all kinds of things but I get an error message when I try to fix them....it tells me (7 out of -) with a big red X and thats it. It won't let me do anything...any ideas as to what I may be doing wrong?
and thanks for the tip on reinstalling windows...now all I need to do is to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a website to help you trim your startup menu.

http://www.castlecops.com/StartupList.html


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Your registry is so defragmented I guess it gives issues--issues. Go to Majorgeeks.com, 
under files on th left side scroll down to "registry". These programs are shareware or free.
Read the reviews, check ratings and try some free ones.
Find a friend with 2000 pro.
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

will do and thanks for your help...btw any suggestions for a good free firewall that will work with windows me?
and thanks golferbob for the link


----------



## sockey99 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kerio, get it from Gajorgeeks/files/firewalls, on the left as before. They list one for 98/ME.

In their XP/2000 version you get Pro featurs for 30 days then it reverts to free version unless you pay for it. I don't know if it is the same deal for 98/ME. On their web (sunbelt-software.com) I did not see 98/ME.
I just switch from Zonealarm to Kerio last week. Zonealarm is no slouch,use it if Kerio doesn't work out. You may expect a preformance hit with only 128MB of memory.


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

thank you


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

A couple of points:
- adding ram will have no affect on resources
- running CCleaner will have no affect on resources
- a "fragmented" registry (not sure how that came into the mix) will have no affect on resources
- reinstalling the OS and reinstalling the existing applications will result in the same resource issue
- adding a firewall will definitely have an affect (negatively, ie it will use more) on resources.

Before adding any more applications to this box, you need to reduce the current mix, especially if you are getting Out of Memory or Low on resources errors.

Use the link posted above to review and eliminate unnecessary startups.

BTW after a fresh boot, what is your System Resource percentage?


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

oddly enough I did get ccleaner to work but I had to limit the files I searched to a bare minimum...so that took a bit and almost all my system resources...at a fresh boot my resource meter read 83%, user 83%, gdi at crud I don't remember...currently they read system, 69%, user 69%, gdi 79%.....is it possible the trojan found in my memory damamged it?....oh and I went to the link and found the only things loading at start up are what windows needs and my avast, so I guess that's ok...btw WhitPhil thanks for all the info about what would and wouldn't help my low resources


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If you have around 83% after a fresh boot, this is good. 

The only time you need to be concerned about resources is if you start to get Low on Resources or Out of Memory errors.

Resources, like ram, are there to be used and generally don't cause issues until they get into the teens and lower, depending on what you are running.


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

my puter is running much better even though my programs are a tad slow to open....do you know of anything I can do to speed that up a bit?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Speed up. Now, additional ram will help.

I just noticed what appears to be a strange startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Logon Process] C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe

Run this online virus check


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

oh man I can't believe it came back...this is like 3 times now...anyway I am scanning and I will let you know what happens...and thank you for spotting that


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

well housecall said there is nothing there...I did however have a trojan with that name and I thought it was gone...gonna go do another hjt will post the log in a sec


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

It doesn't look like it's there anymore, but here's the new log anyway

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:30:45 PM, on 7/26/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHWEBSV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHMAISV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RSRCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://start.earthlink.net/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast! Web Scanner] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ASHWEBSV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ashMaiSv] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\AVAST4\ashmaisv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Keyboard Manager] c:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB918547] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: POWERR~1.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_07\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mpg: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin3.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://darcmarv.spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_ansi.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe


----------



## kinchar (Jul 22, 2006)

anyone ever heard of Arovax Shield?


----------

